# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Аэродромная живность

## Nazar

Несколько фото братьев наших меньших,так-же несущих службу
Особенно это относится к черному псу,заслуженный собак,его еще отец помнит,он его с полетов встречал,а было это ,без малого 10 лет назад( и что самое интересное,спустя столько времени вспомнил,меня облаил[правда потом попозировал],а отцу все руки облизал.

----------


## airwolf

Выкладываю фотки форумчанина Makar. В этом году в Монино не плохо поснимали-вот и Монинские животные 8)  :lol:  :D

----------


## airwolf

Классная всё таки белочка.

----------


## An-Z

А в Бесовце у руководителя полётов есть очаровательная помошница!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

В Правдинске полка давно уж нет,
но собачонка активно сотрудничает и с парашутёрами   :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

В Севере-3 , в свое время жил олененок,прямо на аэродроме и бегал там как заправская собака, так-же встречал экипажи с полетов,жаль только фото не сохранилось
В Саках у  пп-ка Матковского Ф Г (первого командира 279окшап) на полеты вместе с ним ходил ротвеллер и носил шлемафон.А вот нынешний командир этого полка,кстати его сын этого факта не вспомнил,хотя быть может ошибся мой отец.

----------


## Foxbat

Вот такие несуеверные авиаторы и смелый сещенский кошак. :)

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

У нас собака была Мухтар так у него налету было часов так 300 с лихом точно, был четвертым членом экипажа на МИ8 КАСИМОВО

----------


## кирилл кириллов

:D

----------


## МК

А у меня дача в 300-400 м от аэродрома Касимово (почти рядом с магазином)! А про какой Ми-8 речь идёт? Про эмчеэсовский или зелёный, с которого парашютистов сбрасывают? :?:

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

МК
про МИ8 это было в 90-92года когда там еще стояла 93ОСАЭ

----------


## airwolf

Вот такие пёсики на ЦЗТ в Кубинке  :Smile:

----------


## xerf

На всех аэродромах есть собаки. Вот и у нас... Эти всю жизнь несут службу с дежурными по стоянкам. Тот, что покрупнее - Балбес, папа почти всех щенков на аэродроме за последние лет пять. Помельче - Жулька, его дочь. Девочку оставили в связи со смертью мамаши.

У всех собак есть пристрастия и характеры. Балбес - добрейшей души пёс, люди, утверждающие, что слышали как он гавкает - однозначно врут. Жулька признаёт только людей с оружием. Мать её каким-то образом отличала технарей от пилотов, причём не в пользу последних.

В связи с расцветом Балбесовой мужественности значительный процент собак имеет стандартный окрас - жёлтый с чёрной мордой.

Ну и - в массе своей они относятся к авиатехнике как к окружающей среде - совсем не боятся звука работающего двигателя и не шарахаются от рулящих самолётов.

----------


## Александр II

Ну и от меня немного...  :Smile:  

----------
Александр.

----------


## Любомирский

Можно пару слово о псе. Интересно почитать

----------


## Александр II

> Можно пару слово о псе. Интересно почитать


да особо и нечего сказать-то... кличка "Пират". оч добрый и милый пёсик!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## AndyK

Будущие бойцы "собачьей караульной роты", незаменимые помощники ДСП и ДСЧ.
Бэбск, возле ТЭЧ.

----------


## Антон

> В Саках у  пп-ка Матковского Ф Г (первого командира 279окшап) на полеты вместе с ним ходил ротвеллер и носил шлемафон..


А фотки нет? :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Ну и - в массе своей они относятся к авиатехнике как к окружающей среде - совсем не боятся звука работающего двигателя и не шарахаются от рулящих самолётов.


Мать щенков с моей фотки родила и выкормила их в норе, вырытой в обваловке за отбойником газовочной площадки ТЭЧ.

----------


## Nazar

> А фотки нет?


В семейном альбоме Матковского младшего ( нынешний командир 279 полка ) , может и есть . Это было то в середине 70х.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот такой котик живет в Черняховске. Между прочим гоняет всех собак!

----------


## balu109

думается, тут собачка не просто для прогулки...

да!!!, блин, это  не я снимал!!!!! да!!!! и поместил просто так!!!! и подарил мне этот снимок человек, имеющий на то полное моральное право!!! и разрешивший его использовать!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> думается, тут собачка не просто для прогулки...
> 
> да!!!, блин, это  не я снимал!!!!! да!!!! и поместил просто так!!!! и подарил мне этот снимок человек, имеющий на то полное моральное право!!! и разрешивший его использовать!!!


5 баллов :Smile:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

balu109

у тестя есть такае же фотка :Smile:

----------


## balu109

та понятное дело! шикарная фотка, очень точно характеризует одну из работ вертолетчиков там.
я видел эту фотку у троих разных людей в Калинове,Рышкове и Москве - наверное, чел их там делал чуть ли не всем по типу "дембельского альбома"
а мое эмоциональное высказывание вызвано спором в этом же форуме, в ветке насчет миг29 и су27 фоток

----------


## Corsar

А вот такой красавец залетел к нам сегодня во время полетов. Жалко птицу. Впервые увидел как лебеди плачут. Кто предлагал зарубить, кто то в МЧС позвонить.Отвезли на Лебединное озеро в городе.Пока дальнейшую судьбу не знаю.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Новый тип в Канске - Заец-31БМ ) Фото не мое, скачал у ребят. Правда не очень воинственный )) По слухам, был отпущен )

----------


## An-Z

Астраханское зверьё... Кот геройски расправлялся с саранчой, а пёс сторожил СКП

----------


## Виталик

Серый аэродромный кот

----------


## Д.Срибный

От китайских коллег.
Рыжий кошак на фоне J-20

----------


## Виталик

И совсем не кусаемся))) :Redface:

----------


## Avia M

По хозяйски!

----------


## Avia M

"Портос" - служба безопасности ТЭЧ. 

P.S. Трагически погиб при исполнении. Увы.

----------


## Avia M

Смена подрастает...

----------


## Avia M

Пока на отдыхе.  

P.S. Песик с фото выше, проиграл борьбу с клещом... Увы.

----------


## Mister Z

> Песик с фото выше, проиграл борьбу с клещом... Увы.


В смысле - заболел и умер после укуса клеща?

----------


## Avia M

> В смысле - заболел и умер после укуса клеща?


Именно так.

----------


## Казанец

Ну так... клещ-то был вот такой:

----------


## Fencer

> Ну так... клещ-то был вот такой:


От клеща в маленькую точку размером можно умереть...

----------


## Avia M

Работаем в паре. :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/group/49898029252788...0/948077486260

----------


## Fencer

В Тамбове 20 августа состоится традиционное авиашоу | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------

